
Zidisha: Crowdfunded Microloans to Reduce Poverty - jkurnia
http://fintechnews.sg/2292/crowdfunding/zidisha-crowdfunded-microloans-reduce-poverty/
======
herbst
I like the idea, also great to see that people are using it.

As far as i can tell there is nothing in for me. I will get the exact same
amount back as i put in? (if i even get it back)

Also when moving such rather small amounts there are several fees for sending
and receiving the money back from the banks or paypal. I see you use Stripe
but nowhere is mentioned Bitcoin, it seems that would be a perfect use case.

